# Flame ? Maple



## TimR (Oct 29, 2019)

This log has been sitting near where felled about 2yrs ago and unfortunately in my wife’s field of view out kitchen window. I cut in half to make easier to handle in tractor bucket and see what lurks inside. Sealed the cut ends and will hopefully see what kind of blanks it yields. For comparison the timbers next to it are 6x6.
Oh, encountered 3 black widows while moving these and other logs nearby around! They smoosh nicely under a glove!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TimR (Oct 29, 2019)

I didn’t even think to look for bore holes...is this likely ambrosia?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice! Thats real purty stuff!

Maybe Mark knows...
@Mr. Peet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 29, 2019)

Very nice! Can't wait to see that inside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Oct 29, 2019)

If you decide to put any up for bowl blanks please tag me. That sure does look pretty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 29, 2019)

Ambrosia will be green with some brown.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Oct 30, 2019)

I would say that is Ambrosia Maple. It doesn't always have green it is. Depending on how you turn the bowls will determine the pattern you get in the end. Very nice find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Oct 30, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> I would say that is Ambrosia Maple. It doesn't always have green it is. Depending on how you turn the bowls will determine the pattern you get in the end. Very nice find.


Actually I should say Maple attacked by the Ambrosia beetle. I don't want to confuse anyone into thinking Ambrosia is a species of Maple.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 30, 2019)

TimR said:


> I didn’t even think to look for bore holes...is this likely ambrosia?



There are several dark spikes that look like "T" cells, another boring beetle. You may have some ambrosia, but what I see mostly is common spalt. If you mill a chunk, the concentric pattern you see on the log end will likely undulate from one end to the other, resulting in a more recognizable spalted blank.

Sweet gum is sold as red gum when having such patterns. Looks cool in Red maple too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 30, 2019)

I wouldn't complain if this log were outside my window! Congrats on the success I expect you to find when you splay it open! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Oct 30, 2019)

I don't know how in the world a log sat around a turner and NEVER moved for 2 yrs!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 30, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> I don't know how in the world a log sat around a turner and NEVER moved for 2 yrs!!!!



Then you haven't seen my yard because I have a problem hoarding wood that's freely available after storms which happens a lot. Luckily for us the long waits can make for some beautiful spalted pieces. Glad to know I'm not the only turner afflicted with this problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Oct 30, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Then you haven't seen my yard because I have a problem hoarding wood that's freely available after storms which happens a lot. Luckily for us the long waits can make for some beautiful spalted pieces. Glad to know I'm not the only turner afflicted with this problem.



Need to send some of that pretty spalted stuff up to Ohio!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2019)

That’s gorgeous! All the maple around here is blandly colored... sometimes curly or burly, but I never see that kind of color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 30, 2019)

A bowl blank out of that would be mighty nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Oct 30, 2019)

Rain next couple days then family coming in...may be a week or two till I can process some to see how it looks with side grain showing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 30, 2019)

That looks amazing, you gotta try at least one piece hollowed down the center, bet it will look crazy....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

